# NPD - a raging Boonar!!



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

This sweet pedal just arrived yesterday...

For Gilmour fans looking for the early Floyd huge cavernous delay tones, look no further! This NAILS these tones. 

Also works great for Hank Marvin multi-tap delay patterns on those classic Shadows tunes! 

I have the Drum Age trim pot set fairly "new" sounding. Not sure why people want to emulate a 50 year old worn out machine, when the classic songs were recorded and performed with essentially new units back in the day! 

Some people have complained that the repeats are too bright. Apparently, there is a V2 version that addresses this. Not sure what version I got, but with the bass/treble set as per the photo below, I find the repeats sound very natural and tonally neutral. 

The pedal is dead quiet. No hiss. No digital weird noises. Nothing. It has a very organic sound. Not sterile at all. 

It gets along really well with fuzz and vibe too! 

See you on the dark side of the moon!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool pedal. I had to check out some demos, hadn't heard of it until now, I'm slightly embarrassed of that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It the first time I've heard of this pedal or that outfit too.

Interesting unit, congrats!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This pedal is super intriguing to me as the Binson EchoRec is my favourite, and most used echo / delay sound. Can I ask you where you picked this up from?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I got mine from Axeandyoushallreceive.

I've previously owned another popular Echorec type pedal (hint, hint), and I can honestly say, the Boonar is a significant step up!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Thanks everyone! I got mine from Axeandyoushallreceive.
> 
> I've previously owned another popular Echorec type pedal (hint, hint), and I can honestly say, the Boonar is a significant step up!


That's good to know. I have the Catalinbread EchoRec and it sounds pretty good; however, I made a patch on my Eventide Timefactor that actually sounds better than the Catalinbread. Maybe the Boonar will knock that off my board and save me some real estate?!


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

@TWRC, I owned a Timefactor for a while. Interesting trick (which you might already know about)....you can jumper the stereo input and outputs, so that you can create a dual SERIES delay sound. The dual delays on the Timefactor are normally in parallel. It's the series dual delay that is key to the Echorec/Meazzi sound that is all over the Floyd/Shadows stuff. You are essentially "repeating the repeats".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Very cool pedal. I had to check out some demos, *hadn't heard of it until now*, I'm slightly embarrassed of that.


Me neither, but I don't feel bad. The way this business is growing, I'm starting to think there's more accessory/pedal makers out there I haven't heard than I have heard of.

@ampdude Great title. Thanks for the morning grin........


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

ampdude said:


> @TWRC, I owned a Timefactor for a while. Interesting trick (which you might already know about)....you can jumper the stereo input and outputs, so that you can create a dual SERIES delay sound. The dual delays on the Timefactor are normally in parallel. It's the series dual delay that is key to the Echorec/Meazzi sound that is all over the Floyd/Shadows stuff. You are essentially "repeating the repeats".


That's exactly how I'm using mine. It's awesome because you can get some crazy oscillating sounds out of that trick. Despite my efforts to kick that pedal off of my board, I keep coming back to it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, there are a number of pedals one can do this with. It's a strategy that simply doesn't get demoed enough or mentioned in ad copy, IMHO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mark, do you know if my M5/M9 will do that?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

It would be hard to kick a Timefactor off a pedal board from a feature standpoint, but I can say that the Boonar has a more "cavernous" and organic sound. I personally found the Timeline a bit "dry" sounding. Really depends on your priorities, and the density of your band mix, as to whether that difference would be significant for you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Mark, do you know if my M5/M9 will do that?


It probably should. There may be some quirks, though.

When I was beta-testing the Echo Park, I learned from one of the programmers at L6 that they found programming the DSP for "true stereo" required so many clock cycles that a puny new 9V Duracell would be eaten up in less than an hour. Since they had a desire to make the pedal at least reasonably capable of lasting an evening on a battery, they needed to do what they could to conserve battery life. I think a secondary goal was to make it feasible for your average music store to have one in the display case with a battery and hand it to prospective buyers without having to look for a wallwart and outlet, or change the battery. Far easier to just take it out of the display hand it to the customer and point to an available amp.

What they did was leave the dry signal in true stereo, but pool both inputs, process, then redistribute. The result was that the signal fed to input A shows up in output A but with a bit in output B as well. If you patch output A back to input B, the B output does include the reprocessing, but also a bit of what the first run-through resulted in. IN short, it is not identical to passing a signal through two independent delays in series. Close, but not identical.

I have no idea at this moment whether the M5/9/13 operate like the Echo Park (which has only one DSP chip), or more like several discrete delays. I do know that you can certainly re-process in the M5 without anything blowing up (because I've attempted it), but at this second I couldn't confirm or deny if it behaves like two in series or not.

I posted a sample of "re-echo" several years back, that you can find here: hammer.ampage.org with the sample here: http://hammer.ampage.org/files/Re-echo.wma


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Dark side of the "Boon"...


----------

